# Long Story - Fear of Harness(?) and Training question



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie loves her walks and trips in the car, but lately she resists getting into her harness. At first it was like a game, where she would run away when I got it out. But it's no fun for me and the whole process has become really difficult. I think she may actually be frightened. Does that make any sense? It fits her properly and doesn't cause her any discomfort as far as I can tell. It does mean she's under my control, of course, and she is a tad on the independent side.

This morning, I said, "let's go for a walk." Our walks are fun and unstructured. I let her do a lot of sniffing, scampering, exploring and even run with her. She acted excited when I suggested a walk. Then, I put the harness on the floor and sat next to it. I called her and she wouldn't come closer than 1 foot away. If I moved toward her while the harness was out, she ran from me.

Thinking about Jen's success shaping Timmy's crate behavior and reading the article Karen posted, I tried rewarding Julie if when she would "touch" the harness. (I approached it the same way we've been training her on the names of her favorite toys.) She never did actually perform the touch. I put a bit of a treat on the harness and she came and took it and I praised her. I repeated this for a while. I left the harness on the floor afterward and when I saw her approach it on her own, I came over with a treat reward and praise.

What's going on? Is she afraid? Am I on the right track to getting the behavior I want - cooperation putting her harness on?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, i can only speak from my experience but from the time Django was a puppy, he would run away from the harness. Every time i pull it out, he would run, I would put it on him and he would freeze. After a few minutes he would run like crazy. Eventually he got use to it while we were walking but just the sight of it makes him run. He has the same issue with winter coats. I think some dogs just don't like the feeling of something on their back.

I stopped using the harness because it just wasn't worth the stress. One thing that might work (I remember a trainer told me this tip) was to put the harness on the floor by your feet while you are sitting watching tv. Throw a few treats around it. Keep doing this and as your dog becomes more comfortable with it, you can then maybe place it on her back and remove it, slowly adding baby steps until she becomes comfortable with it. There's obviously something about it that she doesn't like and maybe associating something good with it will help her get use to it. Just a thought.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy doesn't like his harness either, I'm not sure why. He is fine when I approach him to put his collar on and he even comes to me when I go to put his leash on but when I come with that harness he takes off. I don't use a harness anymore but he does need one on when we're in the car. I don't know what his deal is. Now in terms of shaping what I would do is put the harness on the floor and sit down, if she even just looks at the harness click and treat. You might only get the "look at" the first day but when that seems consistent don't click and treat until she walks towards it and that might take a couple days. Shaping isn't necessarily a quick process, sometimes it is but not necessarily. I think that is a great idea though, I might have to start working on Tim with that. Don't give up, I actually think it's a fun process.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the ideal time is at eight weeks, later is harder, if they have become afraid already


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Dave, bookmarked!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

It's funny, we take Djangos collar off every night before bed and in the morning I will say "let's get dressed" and he comes to me and puts his head down so I can put the collar on. He does't mind the leash either.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm glad we're not alone and I'll definitely give the clicker training a try. She used to be so good about the harness. Wish I knew what was going on in her head!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Zelda used to be impossible with getting her harness put on. Then we got a different one and she was completely cool with it and calmly lets us put it on. No idea what she didn't like about the first one. The one she likes has a chest plate and two buckled straps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Zelda used to be impossible with getting her harness put on. Then we got a different one and she was completely cool with it and calmly lets us put it on. No idea what she didn't like about the first one. The one she likes has a chest plate and two buckled straps.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This was true with Kodi too... He HATED the Puppia type harnesses, with a small opening for the head to go through. When we switched to a Sensible, with still goes over the head, but has a WIDE opening, he stopped fighting about it.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

The weird thing is that her old one was also a step-in harness so it wasn't all that different. Didn't have a chest-plate, though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine have always worn the puppia vests, these are open on the back and close with a velcro strap and a buckle on their backs so there is really nothing to stick their heads through. When I say time to go they go and nose bump their leashes and vests, the only problem I have is all the pushing and climbing for position to be first.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Started clicker training yesterday and went harness shipping today. Her current harness is step in and kind of stiff. The Puppia vest looks soft, easy to put on and bypasses the 'head thru hole' challenge. I've found sensible online but not in a store, yet. It's so helpful to be able to touch and try on before ordering. Just feeling as if there are possibilities for the situation to improve is really helpful. Thank you so much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

puppy-love said:


> Started clicker training yesterday and went harness shipping today. Her current harness is step in and kind of stiff. The Puppia vest looks soft, easy to put on and bypasses the 'head thru hole' challenge. I've found sensible online but not in a store, yet. It's so helpful to be able to touch and try on before ordering. Just feeling as if there are possibilities for the situation to improve is really helpful. Thank you so much!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a Puppia for Ludo and love it! It is very soft (quilted almost). Hope that it works for you.


----------

